# Aristo Battery Car help



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

can any one give me some on how many Dash-9 or fa-fb-fa units i can run from a Aristo battery car along with how many battery packs can be install i know two can be install i am going to be using the plan's from Paul Norton from http://ovgrs.editme.com/PowerBoxcar also i was reading other post that there may need to be some bypassing in the dash-9's what should i do i have a pre made stock car from Aristo Craft that i use with my single dash-9 but i will be getting more sometime


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Big engines need big batteries. 

The Aristo sd-45, dash9, and E8 have 4 motors and each engine can draw up to 3 amps apiece. 

You need batteries capable of supplying this current for run times. 

A 2 amp hour battery can run for 1 or maybe 2 hours at a light load. Only 1 hour with a heavy load and all lights and smoke off. 

A battery is rated at amp hours, 2 amp hours means 2 amps for 1 hour or 1 amp for 2 hours. 

These figures are for constant running, if switching operations, battery powered engines have a longer run time due to they are stopped more than running, hence less battery drain. 

So to run 2 of the large engines for 4 hours, 4 2 amp batteries are needed, or 1 8 amp. 

SO if you have a 2 amp battery, and are highballing a freight train of 40 cars, engine lights and smoke on, run time will be at the minimum and I would guess less than one hour. 

This is why many users with large engines stay with track power.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Dan thanks For the info one other item i still need help on how many Battery Pack can i use i know the amp limit on a track side Te is 10 amps would these packs work say if i had four or five packs wired up with four charging plugs and four blocking diodes http://www.all-battery.com/li-ion18650-3-7V2200mahwithpcb31065.aspx Battery seem to be the best way for me to go if i will be leaving the track out over the Winter and coming back in the summer to run i dont wont to clean the track every time but i still wont to run two or three Dash-9


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can wire as many packs in parallel as you want, but it's all in the load you are presenting. The Aristo TE will NOT run at 10 amps AND 24 volts... it will run at 10 amps at about 12 volts. So, run slowly, and you can get over 5 amps, run at heavy loads or higher throttle, you will not get 10 amps. 

Besides max current specs, ALL electronics have limitations in WATTAGE, which in DC is volts times amps. 10 amps at 24 volts is twice the wattage of 10 amps at 12 volts. Even with a fan, you cannot dissipate max amps at max volts. 

Now, all of that said, if you have a 20 car train and pull it with one FA, for example, and it pulls 3 amps doing so, then with 2 FAs, ON THE SAME TRAIN, you might only pull 4 amps, because you have halved the load on each loco. (It's not free though, some extra power from lights and friction loss, and electrical loss). 

So, given the same "load", multiple locos do not pull a lot more current than less locos... again given the SAME load. 

The catch is people tend to make LONGER trains, and the load goes up, so a 40 car train would probably go to 6 amps. 

Hope that helps. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg Thanks for the info what i dont get is the TE not Running At 10amps and on 24 volt when my current Aristo Battery and Battery Car with Receiver seem to run at about 20.0 to 21.0 volt's i get how i need to wire the pack its not my first time doing things like this ive got a High Solar Wiring Behind my Belt so im good there but i sure dont wont to fry something or burn something up


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember, it's not the input voltage and current POTENTIAL, it's the ACTUAL output voltage and ACTUAL current that is what is the limitation.... 

You can parallel the 21 v packs, just put a nice big diode in line with the plus wire on each pack. This just keeps them from trying to "charge" each other, or if a pack becomes damaged, will help protect from a fire. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok Thanks Greg this i think will be the way i will go so this battery should be OK for my installs instead of me getting the Aristo Pack


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg forgot the link http://www.all-battery.com/li-ion18650-3-7V2200mahwithpcb31065.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see that pack, at that price, I think you get the same thing from Aristo, and you buy their charger. I think you might want to don your fireproof underwear and read the li-ion exploding thread too, it's educational. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

don your fireproof underwear 




Roger Wilco


----------

